# Have you ever met another furry in real life?



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

I have met a few, one lived down the street from me and I found out by noticing his phone wallpaper was supr furry, another was in the Air force. Once I even came upon an entire house of greymuzzles, it was amazing. One of my gfs was one and wore a wolf tail and ears to school. We do not seem very rare in my experience.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2016)

I went to a con once, I think I caught something.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 23, 2016)

Oh, I've met lots of furs irl from cons and school.


----------



## Nemnth (May 23, 2016)

I met a few furs from my high school, I've also participated in a few fur meets in my local town. Sadly I can't do it very much anymore due to work, although I will be going to AC this year and meet many more x3


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I went to a con once, I think I caught something.



Was this it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It is furryitis, If you get touched by a suited furry, you will slowly become one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Was this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that explains my obsession for wanting a murrsuit!


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 23, 2016)

I've met none.

I'm just a lonely loner

Walking down a lonely road

Alone


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I've met none.
> 
> I'm just a lonely loner
> 
> ...



*Hugs doggy* :'c


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 23, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *Hugs doggy* :'c


I'm a foxie but thnk u :3
_I was making a tv show reference __actually_


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 23, 2016)

I wish I had met one. The Treasure Valley's population is so low there are hardly any furries. I only know of one: Candy Corn. She is in Boise and is 14.


----------



## Caraid (May 23, 2016)

Been to EF, ScotiaCon, London Furmeet and a furry meet in Stockholm. Met my partner at EF. 

I think it's safe to say I have met some furries in real life.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 23, 2016)

Yeah.  I liked none of them.


----------



## spiderwolves (May 23, 2016)

"met" as in seen in passing at comic/anime conventions, sure. Otherwise.... idk how I would know! None of my close friends are and it's not really something that comes up in casual conversation.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 23, 2016)

i had this friend for a long time. then he moved away and we stopped communicating. however, i saw him on vine and it turns out he is a furry as well. but i didnt know until years after we stopped talking


----------



## Wither (May 23, 2016)

The one's I've met acted like normal people.


----------



## SodaBubbles (May 23, 2016)

I've met quite a few, usually at cons (though I can't really go right now for a while, sad), but in average life I don't meet a lot of furries who are open about it, till just recently, when I met someone from FA while I was at a temp job. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Astus (May 23, 2016)

I've met two at college, one became my furry brother, also a babyfur, and the other is on my list of people I avoid whenever I can, let's just say he smells pretty bad, insults people behind their backs, and still owes me a pizza


----------



## Wither (May 23, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> he [...] still owes me a pizza


That rat bastard.


----------



## Astus (May 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> That rat bastard.


He had a rat and a wolf fursona xD


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 23, 2016)

Yeah, this guy.




He lets me ride him ^•^

Jk.. I have met nobody who openly said they were a furry before. Also, I have not met anyone who was openly gay before in real life either v.v wat am I gonna do


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 23, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Yeah, this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably go on just as you are. You're not missing anything c:


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 23, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I met some furries in my home town and I wish I had never fucking met them. Those fuckers were the most unbearable people I have ever met. Unwashed, disgusting, obnoxious and so fucking gay holy shit. I'm not even exaggerating here. One of them felt the need to insert either that he likes dicks or would bone any guy he sees into most conversations. Some others just did not understand personal space.
> 
> They're the whole reason I refuse to ever associate with furry outside of the internet and the sole reason of why I hold a large majority of furries in a negative light until proven otherwise. Hell I can't even call myself a furry anymore. Fuck those guys.



The problem is that the more obnoxious and 'excitable' figures of the furry fandom are more prominent than the calmer ones, and the ones that have more stable minds usually keep quiet about it in real life as they are aware of the stigma of their culture so to say : P

It would be nice to meet someone with similar interests to mine, and they don't make me uncomfortable at the same time.


----------



## Wither (May 23, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> I have met nobody who openly said they were a furry before. Also, I have not met anyone who was openly gay before in real life either v.v wat am I gonna do


In all honesty? Not all meets are bad.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 23, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> The problem is that the more obnoxious and 'excitable' figures of the furry fandom are more prominent than the calmer ones, and the ones that have more stable minds usually keep quiet about it in real life as they are aware of the stigma of their culture so to say : P
> 
> It would be nice to meet someone with similar interests to mine, and they don't make me uncomfortable at the same time.



This is some shit I can get behind I guess. Looking at it from my view I get there are others exactly like me or at the least are very close. However I have no interest in trying to find them if it means wading through the literal sewage to find them.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 23, 2016)

I met one while I was in training during my time in the Army. He wore a fursuit partial for our Halloween fun run. 

We're still good friends.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2016)

I have. Chill people.


----------



## Kioskask (May 23, 2016)

Nope, not a single one. Everyone around here seems to think they are weird.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2016)

Yep, several of them have visited here, but none of them live here locally...from France, Finland, NC, VA...oddly, this place seem entirely devoid of furs.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 23, 2016)

> ‌‌


----------



## Ricky (May 23, 2016)

At least several thousand, personally .. >.>

That doesn't count just in passing.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2016)

Ricky said:


> At least several thousand, personally .. >.>
> 
> That doesn't count just in passing.



Huh, you should start a referral service!


----------



## Ricky (May 23, 2016)

Simo said:


> Huh, you should start a referral service!



Lol, well I've been to like 15 or 20 cons, lived in several states... it kinda follows from that.


----------



## Matcha (May 24, 2016)

i've met too many
so many that it made me go inside for a year
now i'm here again


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2016)

Only one so far.  Maybe I'll meet a few more in the future.


----------



## Storok (May 24, 2016)

I think that one of my friends is a closet yiffer... When i made a furry offensife joke he was verry defensive and also made some statements only a closet yiffer would make...


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 24, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I have met a few, one lived down the street from me and I found out by noticing his phone wallpaper was supr furry, another was in the Air force. Once I even came upon an entire house of greymuzzles, it was amazing. One of my gfs was one and wore a wolf tail and ears to school. We do not seem very rare in my experience.


I've met confirmed furries in real life before. It was regrettable, they met just about every furry stereotype. They weren't even pleasant to talk with.

However, I met a really cool one, so I know at least one good one exists.


----------



## the_arkadian (May 24, 2016)

Used to know a whole bunch of furries in London and the Home Counties here in the UK; several lived in a shared house about 15 minutes' walk from my parents' home. I went to quite a few of their parties; they were a cool bunch, fun to hang out with. Went to a few London meets in Camden - there was a decided overlap between the goth community and the furries, and weirdly also the local Satanic scene (one of my friends was a member of the original LaVeyan Church of Satan) and pagans (quite a few animal otherkin there; I ran the otherkin_uk community on LJ for a while). Attended a couple of goth furmeets in Whitby during the Whitby Goth Weekend, organised by Marcony.

As is normal in life, as we grew older we sort of drifted a bit - I've lost contact with nearly all of them now, apart from the Satanist (who is now an officer in the Army - go figure) and Marcony.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Plenty. After all, I go to ton of conventions, mostly at pony conventions, but sometimes at things like Comic-Con or WonderCon. But I finally came into this community thanks to a friend. I'm always curious to see if I can find others in everyday.


----------



## glitchology (May 24, 2016)

It's how I got introduced to it.  Although unfortunately some of the ones I've met from my hometown were.... uh...  I wish I hadn't.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 24, 2016)

Once.  They were a married couple I worked with.


----------



## TheWolfCalledBunny (May 24, 2016)

One of the first friends I made in college was a furry - he's the one who kinda-sorta introduced me to it, in a way? I didn't actually look into the furry community or participating in any capacity until years after we parted ways, but he did kind of open the door, so to speak. Since then, I've met and befriended a handful of furs from my current school's brony group, who thankfully have also been fairly normal/don't fit the smelly pervert stereotype that's associated with both groups.


----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Do animals that think they are a different animal count as furries? 
I used to have a cat that acted just like a dog. Fetching and actually being glad to see their owner.


----------



## Candy Corn (May 25, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> I wish I had met one. The Treasure Valley's population is so low there are hardly any furries. I only know of one: Candy Corn. She is in Boise and is 14.


Hi freind


----------



## Zipline (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> The one's I've met acted like normal people.


As you sure they were not just really hairy?


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Zipline said:


> As you sure they were not just really hairy?


Hey, where did you get this picture of my brother at?
(My brother is really hairy in rl, my family calls him Sasquatch)


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

One of my close friends is a furry, and I met her about six to seven years ago. I don't think she realized she was a furry until about 4-5 years ago though.

Otherwise, I haven't met many people who consider themselves furries. Hell, I've only met a handful of people who are part of fandoms at all (mostly gaming fandoms, and a few cartoon fandoms here and there).


----------



## SubSonic68 (May 26, 2016)

Not any that I've known. I really want to though.


----------



## Zipline (May 26, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> Not any that I've known. I really want to though.


You prob have met a few without even knowing.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 26, 2016)

I hit one while driving once

Felt bad :c


----------



## LowkeyRoman (May 27, 2016)

I met one once like 2 years ago, and then I saw some people fursuiting at the bus stop by my house the other day, and thats it.


----------



## AvaWOLF13 (May 27, 2016)

My friend is a furry so I guess yes.


----------



## Zipline (May 27, 2016)

Saw a few in the old city. They were dressed for reindeer games (literally) though could not go talk to them because my father would have seen me with them.


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I met some furries in my home town and I wish I had never fucking met them. Those fuckers were the most unbearable people I have ever met. Unwashed, disgusting, obnoxious and so fucking gay holy shit. I'm not even exaggerating here. One of them felt the need to insert either that he likes dicks or would bone any guy he sees into most conversations. Some others just did not understand personal space.
> 
> They're the whole reason I refuse to ever associate with furry outside of the internet and the sole reason of why I hold a large majority of furries in a negative light until proven otherwise. Hell I can't even call myself a furry anymore. Fuck those guys.


The only one I ever came across in person was the exact same way. And how I found out about the whole "furry culture" thing, primarily about how licentious it is, and then he giddily said I was into yiffing and bestiality right along with him because he found out I drew animals. If _that's_ a furry, I am _not_ one of those people! According to his twisted logic, I'm a child rapist too because I've drawn children.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 28, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> The only one I ever came across in person was the exact same way. And how I found out about the whole "furry culture" thing, primarily about how licentious it is, and then he giddily said I was into yiffing and bestiality right along with him because he found out I drew animals. If _that's_ a furry, I am _not_ one of those people! According to his twisted logic, I'm a child rapist too because I've drawn children.



Holy fuck dude ain't that some shit. It's okay bro we're not furries


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2016)

I had a friend that introduced me to FA. He was.........interesting. Kinda corrupted me a bit. We haven't spoken in a while. He's a she now, and I hear different stories about her. I wouldn't know what to say after so long. 

I also see this guy at the local convention every year. We just say hello to each other, but not much else. I'm sure he's on FA somewhere. Sadly I don't remember the badge he wore.

I also think 2 of my friends are furries. One looks at and buys furry pics and other one draws them, lol. Yet they say nothing about the fandom.


----------



## Zipline (May 29, 2016)

I think one of my coworkers is a fur but I have not asked her. I was sitting next to her and happened to glance at thier phone and she was looking at furries and said she was following their group. Seemed pretty suspicious.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I think one of my coworkers is a fur but I have not asked her. I was sitting next to her and happened to glance at thier phone and she was looking at furries and said she was following their group. Seemed pretty suspicious.



I dunno mate you might not wanna take that bait. Best to wait it out and see if she slips up again before busting it out.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 29, 2016)

Yep, once I've seen a girl in a fox fursuit. That was adorable  Idk why but I was too scared to talk with her :/


----------



## Nemnth (May 29, 2016)

Local fur meets are pretty fun tbh, I got to try on a fursuit head, which was something I was dying to do at that point, lol


----------



## StellaBellePepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> Local fur meets are pretty fun tbh, I got to try on a fursuit head, which was something I was dying to do at that point, lol


I only got into the fandom seriously like a month ago and I've been addicted to watching unboxing videos xD I want a fursuit so bad but they're soooooo expensive


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 6, 2016)

StellaBellePepper said:


> I only got into the fandom seriously like a month ago and I've been addicted to watching unboxing videos xD I want a fursuit so bad but they're soooooo expensive


Yea same I'm addicted to the furry fandom doe, I also want a fursuit so BAD. They're pretty dope AF


----------



## StellaBellePepper (Jun 7, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Yea same I'm addicted to the furry fandom doe, I also want a fursuit so BAD. They're pretty dope AF


Its amazing how massive they are too! My university hosts a big anime convention every year and there was a furry meetup, so there were a handful of fursuiters roaming around. It was super cool. But I couldnt interact because I was with some friends and I'm a closeted furry x(


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 7, 2016)

StellaBellePepper said:


> Its amazing how massive they are too! My university hosts a big anime convention every year and there was a furry meetup, so there were a handful of fursuiters roaming around. It was super cool. But I couldnt interact because I was with some friends and I'm a closeted furry x(


Dang. That's sad. I'm a closeted furry too, so yea x( My friends think i'm pretty cool, but if I tell em i'm a furry they'll probably kill me


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 7, 2016)

Deciding to add to my experience haha
First 'Furries' I met were a married couple.  They didn't own suits, but they were still Furries through and through.  The lady's fursonas was a fox she literally believed to be a second being inside of her haha.  The guy thought he could literally transform into a wolf.  Or at least said he came from a wolf linage and somewhere along the line they forgot how to morph haha


----------



## Erictigerawr (Jun 7, 2016)

Sadly nope


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2016)

I've met other furries now and then. Also, those of you who believe you haven't probably have; they just didn't tell you that they were furries. Furries are everywhere.


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I've met other furries now and then. Also, those of you who believe you haven't probably have; they just didn't tell you that they were furries. Furries are everywhere.


It's like a plague. A gay, furry plague.


----------



## HTML (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes in high school, although I did not know they were a furry until later. Was a very peculiar guy to say the least.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2016)

Met some more recently, it was nice to see them doing their thing.


----------



## Flamoroo (Jun 7, 2016)

StellaBellePepper said:


> I only got into the fandom seriously like a month ago and I've been addicted to watching unboxing videos xD I want a fursuit so bad but they're soooooo expensive


Yeap, you're not the only mate, I wanted a fursuit myself too! Though, as you have said it, the price tag though... Anyway, I have yet to meet any furry in real life, and quite frankly unless I go to cons, it is highly unlikely for me to meet some in my hometown.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2016)

HTML said:


> Yes in high school, although I did not know they were a furry until later. Was a very peculiar guy to say the least.



I cringe so much when I look back at my teenage self. My future self will probably cringe when he looks back at me.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jun 7, 2016)

It's actually pretty funny.. Nobody around me was a furry when I declared myself one, but then one of my friends saw some of the art I had gotten and decided that he wanted to bea Furry. I basically "infected" him


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I basically "infected" him


Your next objective is to turn an animal into a furry. >:3


----------



## StellaBellePepper (Jun 8, 2016)

Flamoroo said:


> Yeap, you're not the only mate, I wanted a fursuit myself too! Though, as you have said it, the price tag though... Anyway, I have yet to meet any furry in real life, and quite frankly unless I go to cons, it is highly unlikely for me to meet some in my hometown.


I probably wont get one... at least until I graduate college. And same my hometown is pretty small and things spread fast. too bad I'm insecure and care what people think about me.


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh yeah. They're the reason I got into the fandom in the first place. Officially, anyway. I was already a furry. I just didn't know there was a term for it.  

I have plenty of furry friends. In fact, all my friends are furries.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had this happen back in high school courtesy of LexusTheDragon. He and I had been acquainted for some time, playing Halo multiplayer with some other classmates during the lunch hour and even being part of the same Cadet corps, before he sheepishly opened up to me in the library one day about being a fellow furry, back in 2009. Given my own experiences among friends who were discovering Encyclopedia Dramatica at the time, I wound up taking it in stride, even mentioning something to the effect of not making a big deal out of it.

At one point, he even requested a drawing of his fursona at the time:


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 29, 2016)

I went to college for a year and met two fuzzbutts while I was there. One had shelled out 2k for a suit, I never got to see it but he was apparently some kind of blue fox. The other showed me some artwork on his tablet.
I wasn't as into it at the time so I didn't pursue talking to them about it.
I've since left that town and there are seriously _no _fuzzies where I am now.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 29, 2016)

Years ago i dated someone who was a furry but they're in another country and i haven't met anyone who is or openly admitted they are since. Granted i am quite the hermit.

Plus the nearest con by me happened a month ago and the next ones are on either side of the country and expensive to get to. So next year it is (◕︵◕)


----------



## Somnium (Jun 29, 2016)

YES


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 29, 2016)

What goes on at a con? There's a couple smaller ones that happen within a reasonable range of me but I'm not sure I want to bother with the drive and spending the cash.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jun 29, 2016)

Some guy that goes to my high school is a furry. One day my friend pointed out that he was wearing a pretty large fox tale.....so then a few days later I asked him and he said that he was.....

He wears the same thing everyday.......that's how I can find him, dude


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Some guy that goes to my high school is a furry. One day my friend pointed out that he was wearing a pretty large fox tale.....so then a few days later I asked him and he said that he was...


I have to admit, that's a pretty bold move on his part.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jun 29, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I have to admit, that's a pretty bold move on his part.


I think his name is Nick or something......after I asked him, I never saw him with his tail after that.....I hope I didn't discourage him


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I think his name is Nick or something......after I asked him, I never saw him with his tail after that.....I hope I didn't discourage him


Find him and ask him what happened to it. Tell him to be himself and wear what he wants if he seems bummed about it.


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah one of my close friends wears a dog collar and thinks he has the soul of a wolf. He's still a furry though. He's the one that encouraged me to be slightly less secretive and ashamed about this hobby and was the one who designed my character and made me a tail. The wolf thing is kinda stupid in my opinion and I fuck with him about it sometimes like poking his "ears" and "tail" or cracking jokes about it. Although I kinda find it cute in a way.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jun 29, 2016)

Once when I went to walmart. long story


----------



## Baeonetta (Jun 29, 2016)

I had a friend who was a furry with a snow leopard/wolf/white eagle fursona and would constantly text me NSFW images of his fursona that he drew. Needless to say he was the weirdest kid I ever met in high school.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 29, 2016)

Baeonetta said:


> I had a friend who was a furry with a snow leopard/wolf/white eagle fursona and would constantly text me NSFW images of his fursona that he drew. Needless to say he was the weirdest kid I ever met in high school.


I understand NSFW fur art for the most part but I've never been able to wrap my head around dirty birdies. I can't quite place how a beak and wings could get you there. At least the other stuff is of mammals like ourselves. I'm not trying to bash it, whatever blows your hair back I suppose.. but still? 

Lol, was he at least a good artist?


----------



## Baeonetta (Jun 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I understand NSFW fur art for the most part but I've never been able to wrap my head around dirty birdies. I can't quite place how a beak and wings could get you there. At least the other stuff is of mammals like ourselves. I'm not trying to bash it, whatever blows your hair back I suppose.. but still?
> 
> Lol, was he at least a good artist?


His fursona was a combination of the three, so it had the body of a snow leopard, the head of a wolf and the arms/wings of eagle that happened to be white. So it's plausible.

But no, his art sucked ass.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Jun 29, 2016)

my brother is a furry hes the one that brought me to this community also id say about 2 thirds of my facebook friends are absolute closet furries. but are not a part of the furry community because they still believe all furries are creepy weirdos that bang in animal costumes and are zoophiles. managed to convince a few of em otherwise but when it takes anywhere from 2 hours to 2 weeks to convince a closet furry that furries arent the exception to the rule of stereotypes being bullshit i really dont wanna go through about 10 people.  they'll just have to find out the truth on there own.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 29, 2016)

Havokpaintedwolf said:


> they'll just have to find out the truth on there own.


Ever consider hosting a seminar?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 29, 2016)

Yep, I just met a group of them at a meetup last weekend, and I'm going to meet more at another one this Saturday.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I think his name is Nick or something......after I asked him, I never saw him with his tail after that.....I hope I didn't discourage him


I know him! He is the fox who is also a sly corrupt cop? The one with the bunny sidekick who is in league with the mafia?


----------



## Daven (Jun 29, 2016)

She works at Walgreens and is so pretty 
I have never crushed on some one so hard


----------



## Daven (Jun 29, 2016)

And i have a friendof mine that  gos to the same middle school as me and she allways wears a tail and she never talks


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> _in league with the mafia_


Okay, I have to watch this stupid movie.


----------



## Amity (Jun 30, 2016)

I risked my kidneys and met some local furries who seemed okay once, we wound up being friends. We went to the meets a few times but they were pretty boring, bunch of people sitting in little groups drawing or playing cards and not talking much.

There used to be some high school kids who'd wander around town with cat ears, tails, and anime buttons, no idea if they were furries or weeaboos or both.


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jul 6, 2016)

This thread reminded me about that I saw a small group of fursuiters in a mall once. Some of them were wearing badges so I think it was a meetup of some sort.


----------



## drawain (Jul 6, 2016)

Only a few meetings. But my uncle is otherkin and we both developed into this direction independendly - I just found out by talking to him on a draconity forum, thinking he's a stranger. It was one of the most incredible coincidences I have witnessed so far. So I'd say I met one before I even knew it.


----------



## Revates (Jul 7, 2016)

What's a furry? :^)


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 8, 2016)

Revates said:


> What's a furry? :^)



A mystery for the ages.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm RL friends with NecroFeline and Alkora.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 8, 2016)

I did once.  I had been speaking with him via email and we shared some common interests so we met up.  I had no clue he had considered himself a furry, but he certainly was very shy about it.  Even in the middle of a mostly empty restaurant he certainly seemed nervous to even say it.  Haven't spoken to him in a while, though he lives really close.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 8, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm RL friends with NecroFeline and Alkora.


Never heard of the cunts


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 8, 2016)

My best friend (who, in Homestuck terms, I consider my moirail) is one. To be honest, he didn't really try to keep it a secret, either.

God I wonder how he does it.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 8, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Never heard of the cunts



Well, you're quite the gentleman.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 8, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Well, you're quite the gentleman.



Ya mate, you're damn straight


----------



## Shachi (Jul 9, 2016)

I've never met any furries IRL or even saw a real fursuit. My town is pretty small.. They probably all are in big cities i guess (’•w•`)


----------



## Half (Jul 10, 2016)

There was a guy who was just a year older than me in high school, he was open about it, though he didn't flaunt it. He was cool.


----------

